# Trunk latch not latching on...



## madhatter256 (Feb 2, 2010)

Another problem, more of an annoying problem than a real mechanical problem and I hope someone has run into this before...

Recently my trunk would decide not to latch onto the hook to stay closed.

It doesn't look like something broke off of the latching mechanism. The metal latch would sometimes be in the close position when I open it, so it would hit the bar it latches on it and not close. I would then move the latch into the "open" position and try to close it, but then the latch doesn't move to it's locking position.

When this happens I mess around with the latch and the bottom part of the trunk and somehow it decides to close. 

This has happened to me twice. The second time it did it and after I got it working, the trunk latch next to my drivers seat no longer opens it, so I dare not open my trunk with my keys.

It's very annoying when going grocery shopping and can't put your stuff in the trunk.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Oiling goes a long way. if you don't mind not having the lever by the driver side seat to open the trunk, just remove the cable in the trunk. That may be stuck and keeps the trunk lid unlock. I have not have, specifically, this kind of issue, but it seems that ceased mechanism is the culprit. WD40 everything, then move all parts of the mechanism as you can
Oh yeah, the valet lock is also back there. May also be the reason your lever does not work


----------



## Lynnbuchmann (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a 2016 sentra that just started having this problem. I was at storage cleaning out loading cardboard flatten out to get rid of....I go to close my trunk and it wouldn't close...not because there is stuff in the way either...eve empty it doesn't close...so I had to drive home with trunk door open slow on a back road. They have a plastic thing that goes over metal parts like a sleeve but it fell off and it cracked. What idiot designed a trunk door latch with a piece of plastic? Other problems...the rubber molding was put together the dumb way....on the door instead of car body. They should never place it on the door with the potential of it getting pulled when grabbing the door once it's open. Then..the plastic plate in the door floor...snaps on and off! It's like the designer was like a kid still playing with Lego blocks. I have had many other Nissans and loved them all including this one...but the designing needs to go bye bye when it comes to these issues. I don't think lubricating is going to help mine...it looks like a stiff metal part on the atch got bent. So I can't keep anything in my car...I have to tape on the tail lights to keep the trunk closed. I use clear T-Rex tape...it works pretty good for now and isn't that noticeable unless one really looks for it. It burns me that I might have to pay $300 to fix it because of their crappy designing.


----------



## caejr61 (6 mo ago)

2012 nissan sentra base model 4 door all of a sudden my trunk won't latch shut . Do I need to replace latch.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

caejr61 said:


> 2012 nissan sentra base model 4 door all of a sudden my trunk won't latch shut . Do I need to replace latch.


Probably, but for right now, make sure the rollover cam in the lock didn't simply get out of place. The slot where the red arrow is should look like the pic when the latch is released. If there's a part showing where the blue area is then the cam is rolled over to the lock position and can't grab the striker. Take a screwdriver and roll the cam back by hand into the open position, then the trunk should latch again. However, when latches do that it usually means they're wearing out, so you should probably replace it even if you get the lid to close again.


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

model 4 door all of a sudden my trunk won't latch shut . Do I need to replace latch.






Speed Test​


----------

